# Caring for a Calf Hair Bag?



## Kaay

Does anyone have any clue how to protect a haircalf bag? I just purchased a really nice haircalf tote and it didn't come with any care instructions. I contacted the company I purchased it from and it responded with, "Oh sorry we don't make any recommendations on how to care or treat the material, be careful!" I have googled and "asked jeeves" and no one seems to know.

I don't want to even put anything IN it or take it out of the house until I treat it with something!

Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## sherrylynn

So, I've already decided that for fall/winter, I'm going to be using my older chocolate Ferragamo - it's a great work bag, but, a little too structured for the weekends.  I was thinking about purchasing something fun - a calf hair leopard print bag for the weekends!!  I've never had a calf hair bag before - What do I need to know?  Will it require special care?  I baby my bags a little - but not too much!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

this is exactly why i'm scared to get a calf hair bag! lol. i'm sure someone can tell you how to care for it!


----------



## sherrylynn

I asked an SA at Nordstrom if I should prevent the bag from getting wet, and she told me 'Well, it worked on the cow!' - 
That really didn't make me feel any better!!


----------



## papertiger

I have bags, jackets and wallets that are calf-hair and they have all been fine (even my oldest jacket of 10 years).

Water isn't so much a prob with calf-hair, it should be fine just let it dry naturally and don't brush until dry. 

The most vulnerable thing is the hair and it being constantly rubbed on belt loops or studs etc (top handles work best). 

To clean brush only in one direction (the way the hair grows) with a baby brush.

Don't store in a damp ot too dry place (but then I'm sure it's the same with all leather)

Prone to moths so be careful.

SF will tell you anything more you need to know.

I hope this helps a little


----------



## sherrylynn

Thanks - that's helpful!  
Sounds like it doesn't need to be babied.  My preference is for top handles anyway, although I was looking at the MICHEAL by Michael Kors Astor hobo.


----------



## tanya t

My advice DONT DO IT!!!!! I purchased a D&G calf hair bag a few years ago...the corners went bald from rubbing against my leg...luckily, I purchased it from Saks and they took it back. I was also tempted to purchase a LV stephen with calf/pony hair...my SA strongly advised me against it....it you look on ebay you will see almost every LV stephen with Leopard hair is going bald!!!!


----------



## alliemia

a calf hair/pony hair bag is not really an everyday bag. if you rotate it, and you buy a high quality designer, you won't have an issue.

i have a jimmy choo leopard print saba in pony hair and no issues. but it's not an everyday bag for me.


----------



## tanya t

alliemia said:


> a calf hair/pony hair bag is not really an everyday bag. if you rotate it, and you buy a high quality designer, you won't have an issue.
> 
> i have a jimmy choo leopard print saba in pony hair and no issues. but it's not an everyday bag for me.



you are 100% correct! It is not an everyday bag at all....I used mine for about 3 weeks straight and than began to see the balding....it was soooo sad...I absolutely LOVED that bag. But for over $2k, if I can't use a bag it is not worth it to me.


----------



## CoachGlamDiva

I just purchased the New Coach Hamptons Calfhair Oscelot print Carryall bag this week and I have to say that I will use it sparingly. I had a Prada calfhair leopard print bag from 2009 collection and only used it about 2 weeks and the calfhair rubbed off where it rubbed on my side when I was wearing it. Now I know how calfhair bags rub off so with my new Coach bag I am not going to wear it on my shoulder at all only on my arm and I will make sure it does not rub on me when I am walking. So just use the calfhair bags sparingly and make sure they do not rub on your body when you walk and you will not have a problem with the bag!


----------



## morejunkny

I have an Anya Hindmarch calf hair bag. It is very structured. I carried a lot of stuff in it for about a month straight last winter, no problems-no balding, shedding, etc. I haven't really done anything to take care of it, but was wondering if it needs to be pampered.


----------



## chessmont

Probably not relevant to most of you, I live out in the country rural area, have 2 bags with calf-hair on them and damn mice got to them and there are little mice teeth marks in a couple of spots!!!  They had been stored in a room I rarely went into, so I switched them to a high-traffic room/closet and no more problems. 

You can see the little double front-teeth marks!  Uck!!!


----------



## pursevillain

I bought a Valentino, leopard print, large, nuage hobo, calf hair bag. Gasp. It does exist. I had to have it without a clue as to what I was getting myself into. I sprayed it and made all the preparations for caring for it but I made the mistake of using it too often. Which is strange considering the large size of the bag and thick, sturdy handles or so I thought. 

It began with a layer of fur on everything. I mean everything. I RUINED some of my clothing. Pilling, snagging, rubbing. It was awful. I thought it would stop but it didn't. The large size of the bag made it too heavy and awkward to carry from the handle with only my hand so I mostly hung it from my elbow. I never even tried to put it on my shoulder for fear of the devastation it would cause. 

Three years later, the back of the bag is pretty much all bald (don't judge me!). I tried my best. The front is immaculate with the blazon red Valentino logo plaque still glowing but little do people know the rough surface behind it. The bow is still in excellent condition as it didn't come in contact with anything although it always came untied because the calf hair is so soft (oh, the things I complain about). The straps/handles are starting to bald in the folds, too. 

I still haven't decided if the back is my badge of ownership and love or misuse and shame? It's definitely my bag and everyone who knows it loves it despite its' 'flaws'. 

Would I buy a large calf hair bag, again? No. Never. Ever. 

Would I buy a small calf hair bag and use it for special occasions? Maybe. I wouldn't let a calf hair bag within ten miles of silk or chiffon. 

I hope my experience helps! They're stunning, soft and beautiful bags but they are a full-time commitment not to be taken lightly especially considering the hefty price tag.


----------



## MsCandice

So glad you posted this. There is a calf hair YSL tote bag  that has been calling my name, now after reading this, it's only whispering. Now I only have to remind myself its 1k+ to totally get it out of my head. 



pursevillain said:


> I bought a Valentino, leopard print, large, nuage hobo, calf hair bag. Gasp. It does exist. I had to have it without a clue as to what I was getting myself into. I sprayed it and made all the preparations for caring for it but I made the mistake of using it too often. Which is strange considering the large size of the bag and thick, sturdy handles or so I thought.
> 
> It began with a layer of fur on everything. I mean everything. I RUINED some of my clothing. Pilling, snagging, rubbing. It was awful. I thought it would stop but it didn't. The large size of the bag made it too heavy and awkward to carry from the handle with only my hand so I mostly hung it from my elbow. I never even tried to put it on my shoulder for fear of the devastation it would cause.
> 
> Three years later, the back of the bag is pretty much all bald (don't judge me!). I tried my best. The front is immaculate with the blazon red Valentino logo plaque still glowing but little do people know the rough surface behind it. The bow is still in excellent condition as it didn't come in contact with anything although it always came untied because the calf hair is so soft (oh, the things I complain about). The straps/handles are starting to bald in the folds, too.
> 
> I still haven't decided if the back is my badge of ownership and love or misuse and shame? It's definitely my bag and everyone who knows it loves it despite its' 'flaws'.
> 
> Would I buy a large calf hair bag, again? No. Never. Ever.
> 
> Would I buy a small calf hair bag and use it for special occasions? Maybe. I wouldn't let a calf hair bag within ten miles of silk or chiffon.
> 
> I hope my experience helps! They're stunning, soft and beautiful bags but they are a full-time commitment not to be taken lightly especially considering the hefty price tag.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^whispering it is.... they are very hard to care for & do have a tendency to get dry

over a period of time....


----------



## LeatherDoc

I done some consulting for Hindmarch recently on their hair bag, due to balding issues and we looked at a fixing spray.  They will work to an extent, but unless something is done at the tanning stage its difficult.

can you send pictures?


----------



## cloudburst17

I am SO glad I read this thread...I was just on the edge of dropping over 1K on a Coach calfhair legacy bag and would have probably lost my mind if the hair wore off. Disaster avoided!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Is there anything I can spray a calf hair with to protect it? I have some calf hair on my Jimmy Choo bag and I want to treat the bag before I use it.


----------



## LeatherDoc

Any "Hair-on" leather is difficult to maintain and an amount of hair loss is normal, particularly on any folded parts of the bag, as the leather is stressed and causes the hair to loosen.  you can keep it clean but the key is not to get it too wet as this also causes hair loss.  The best thing is to use a fabric protector to stop staining and use with a degree of care.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

thank you for your advice. What brand protectant do you recommend? I usually use Meltonian or Apple - do you recommend anything else? 



LeatherDoc said:


> Any "Hair-on" leather is difficult to maintain and an amount of hair loss is normal, particularly on any folded parts of the bag, as the leather is stressed and causes the hair to loosen.  you can keep it clean but the key is not to get it too wet as this also causes hair loss.  The best thing is to use a fabric protector to stop staining and use with a degree of care.


----------



## LeatherDoc

shoppinggalnyc said:


> thank you for your advice. What brand protectant do you recommend? I usually use Meltonian or Apple - do you recommend anything else?



I wouldnt use either of those myself.  They are not designed for handbags.  Id go for either the LMB range in the US or the The Handbag Spa products in Europe.  I know of the owners of both companies and they are both specialists in handbag restoration and have specific product formulas for handbags.

hope this helps.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - I've never heard of LMB - the other brands are what the more upscale shoe repair places I've been to in NYC have recommended. 

Is this the one I should get?
http://www.lovinmybags.co/most-delicate-protection/



LeatherDoc said:


> I wouldnt use either of those myself.  They are not designed for handbags.  Id go for either the LMB range in the US or the The Handbag Spa products in Europe.  I know of the owners of both companies and they are both specialists in handbag restoration and have specific product formulas for handbags.
> 
> hope this helps.


----------



## LeatherDoc

Yes, the lovin my bags is the one i'd recommend.  In fairness to the shoe stores anywhere in the world, they are pretty clueless when it comes to leather care, as are the manufacturers themselves.  They are interested in one thing - selling the bags!  selling a $20 bottle of product versus a $5000 bag is an easy choice for them.

Its rare that you find real care advice beyond the realms of the leather finishing / repair industry, which is where you'll get the appropriate product for handbags, not a generic product like meltonian, lexol or other brands.  The generic stuff is much too heavy and/or harsh for delicate leathers.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Ellyria

Does anyone know if colour transfer is possible on the calf hair?


----------



## thewave1969

Any new products to spray on calf hair bags to help to smooth or protect the calf hair area?


----------



## shyscarlet

pursevillain said:


> I bought a Valentino, leopard print, large, nuage hobo, calf hair bag. Gasp. It does exist. I had to have it without a clue as to what I was getting myself into. I sprayed it and made all the preparations for caring for it but I made the mistake of using it too often. Which is strange considering the large size of the bag and thick, sturdy handles or so I thought.
> 
> It began with a layer of fur on everything. I mean everything. I RUINED some of my clothing. Pilling, snagging, rubbing. It was awful. I thought it would stop but it didn't. The large size of the bag made it too heavy and awkward to carry from the handle with only my hand so I mostly hung it from my elbow. I never even tried to put it on my shoulder for fear of the devastation it would cause.
> 
> Three years later, the back of the bag is pretty much all bald (don't judge me!). I tried my best. The front is immaculate with the blazon red Valentino logo plaque still glowing but little do people know the rough surface behind it. The bow is still in excellent condition as it didn't come in contact with anything although it always came untied because the calf hair is so soft (oh, the things I complain about). The straps/handles are starting to bald in the folds, too.
> 
> I still haven't decided if the back is my badge of ownership and love or misuse and shame? It's definitely my bag and everyone who knows it loves it despite its' 'flaws'.
> 
> Would I buy a large calf hair bag, again? No. Never. Ever.
> 
> Would I buy a small calf hair bag and use it for special occasions? Maybe. I wouldn't let a calf hair bag within ten miles of silk or chiffon.
> 
> I hope my experience helps! They're stunning, soft and beautiful bags but they are a full-time commitment not to be taken lightly especially considering the hefty price tag.


Oh how I feel you! I got the large Valentino Shanghai lady in red (link below) and its stunning! The problem is it now have 2 large bald patches and I am so cross. Not sure what to do  

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/330592428870467726/


----------

